# NHS Shielding texts



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is anyone getting these?

I work with a charity that supports 500 farms and rural businesses and one of my retired farmer friends who is quite vulnerable and alone with various health conditions keeps receiving texts from 03333050466 advising him to stay at home etc but also that he may receive some essential supplies etc. He is of course worried its a scam but it seems genuine. That number appears in section 7 of the NHS england FAQs and despite some concerned comments on the Who called me site it also seems to come up as genuine. Just wondering if anyone had been called and as a result received any essential supplies. I am looking for some concrete guidance so I can put it on the Charities website but clearly I dont want to give out duff info.

https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavi.../52/2020/03/20200402-FAQs-Patients-vFINAL.pdf

https://who-called.co.uk/Number/03333050466


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm getting them on my iphone because I gave the number when registering someone who's received a 12 week letter and doesn't "do" smartphones. The messages come from 07307810357. One of the messages says the shielding helpline number is 0333 3050466. I've had umpteen from the same number telling me to structure my day, stay socially connected via phone/internet, eat and exercise to stay healthy etc. Hope that helps. Jools


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to register online as being vulnerable at risk, when that's done I think its you GP together with the Government who decide who gets the are/shield packages. I received my first one last Friday and the letter that came with it says that they will deliver each week. When you register you have to tell them if you have any dietary requirements.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Yes I have found out all about it now so it looks all above board.

This is the site https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus-extremely-vulnerable

I shall register for this particular person in the morning once I have spoken to them and Ive put together some guidelines and FAQs for the charity website and FB group.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There are some scams going about though. I am not sure of the details but someone in our village who is registered as vulnerable has had them. She has been posting on the NextDoor social networking site about it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> There are some scams going about though. I am not sure of the details but someone in our village who is registered as vulnerable has had them. She has been posting on the NextDoor social networking site about it.


Do you have any links or further details? It would be useful if anyone does come across any scams to post the details on here.

My retired farmer friend is now registered and Ive also got someone from Durham County Council going out to help him who is helping other vulnerable isolated people in the region. Its pretty good up here now in the dales, there are an army of people assisting the vulnerable.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Do you have any links or further details? It would be useful if anyone does come across any scams to post the details on here.
> 
> .


Have a look at - www.ageuk.org.uk - they have advice about possible scams and fraud and there is usually a site in your area giving local help.

Hope this helps.

:nerd:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

barryd said:


> Do you have any links or further details? It would be useful if anyone does come across any scams to post the details on here.
> 
> My retired farmer friend is now registered and Ive also got someone from Durham County Council going out to help him who is helping other vulnerable isolated people in the region. Its pretty good up here now in the dales, there are an army of people assisting the vulnerable.


I'll go back to the thread on NextDoor and see what I can find out.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Right, the text came from +44 7307 810357

Firstly they told her she was extremely vulnerable (asthma) and advised her to have a bag packed ready for hospital. She found this very alarming and so posted for support. Some people queried the validity of the texts. Then she came back to say it was a scam.
Next she gets a text to say that she is not, now, considered to be, extremely vulnerable.

All a bit confusing.

Still no news from anywhere on Chris's case.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Right, the text came from +44 7307 810357
> 
> Firstly they told her she was extremely vulnerable (asthma) and advised her to have a bag packed ready for hospital. She found this very alarming and so posted for support. Some people queried the validity of the texts. Then she came back to say it was a scam.
> Next she gets a text to say that she is not, now, considered to be, extremely vulnerable.
> ...


This site is useful but that number does appear to be genuine.

https://who-called.co.uk/Number/07307810357


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

News on Chris's case is that he is not sick enough to be on the extremely vulnerable register.
Doctor's reception tells us that, for instance, if you have asthma you have to have been twice admitted to HDU, with a two night stay, with it to qualify. Same with other conditions.
I pointed out that he has been admitted for heart attack, pneumonia, and a triple bypass. I also mentioned that he cannot walk a hundred yards without stopping. He also cannot walk and talk, which can be a blessing  .
She could not comment but sounded concerned at his level of disability. He is now, of course, allowed to go shopping and walking etc. She kept offering the telephone number of his consultants secretary but we have already spoken to her and are still awaiting some sort of appointment with his consultant.

Sainsburys here we come!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems incredible that Chris doesn't meet the criteria.

Are you allowed to shop in 2's? I thought it was only one at a time?


----------

